# alsa и 6-ти канальный звук (5.1)

## Swappp

Как можно настроить это дело? звук интегрированный в плату P4P800, AD1985. Искал, но ни чего по теме не нашел  :Sad:  может кто подскажет ссылки на доки?

----------

## Urs

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Искал, но ни чего по теме не нашел  может кто подскажет ссылки на доки?
> 
> 

 

Google - хорошая вещь....

Ну вот, например, ссылка по теме:

http://linuxshop.ru/linuxbegin/article412.html

----------

## g1um

попробуй перекампилить кернел, там (по крайней мери мой АС97) будет выбор куда какой канал выводить.

----------

## Swappp

Urs

эту доку я видел, но про 6-ти канальный звук там только

 *Quote:*   

> AC'97-кодека Analog Devices AD1985, который позволяет подключать аудиосистему 5.1, а также имеет разъем S/PDIF.

 

и  *Quote:*   

> И еще Intel предупреждает, что никакого шестиканального звука после установки драйвера alsa не будет.

 

а простой звук я настроил.

----------

